# () ...

## GLOOMER

*[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]              ( 200 .\.).      ...      ?       (,  ..)*

----------


## Waldemar

...   !!!  ...     512...  ...

----------


## ghfijhg

256   -     ,      .    512 ,       -          (    ,            )?       , , ,     ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> (,  ..)

     ???           (     ,      ).
     -   ....

----------


## Waldemar

!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!! http://ukrtelecom.ua/presscenter/news/official?id=61628

----------

